# Sad Tank... Why would they sell this??



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Why would PetSmart sell this? 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11100219  It's so sad.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't see anything wrong with it, other than you'll have to cover the top. the pet store i buy from often has a veil tail in one by the front desk. they also come in two sizes, a gallon and two gallons(Pet Lovers keeps the veil in the two). add some gravel and plants, and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

Gah, I agree. However it is at least a gallon, unlike most half gallons they sell. At my Petsmart, they showcase the half gallon all the time, and divide it and put two of 'em in there. Makes me cry.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i don't see anything wrong with it, other than you'll have to cover the top. the pet store i buy from often has a veil tail in one by the front desk. they also come in two sizes, a gallon and two gallons(Pet Lovers keeps the veil in the two). add some gravel and plants, and it's pretty cool.


Woah, they have 2 gallons?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

eeyup. they cost too much, though. x: like..... $30, and it's just the tank.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

Ouch...With that money you could get a nice glass one.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

The worst bowl I ever saw for a betta was one you could stick to your window. It looked like a bowl cut in half and a suction cup on the flat side. I will see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

for the price of that 2 gallon, i could get three 2 gallon Kritter Keepers. >w> and have a little left over to stop by the Dollar Tree and get some glass rocks. xD


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

found it.
http://www.tattoodonkey.com/betta-f...tatic.flickr.com*64*189545624_c8e7bd7915.jpg/


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol, my Dollar Tree is really gehtto and sells old Christmas decor. xD


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

heh.. Petco sells a tank that must be about 1/2 gallon total & that comes pre-divided into 2.. It looks freeking horrible.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What saddens me about the Zoomen thing is not the size, but the fact that it is sold as a "complete" betta kit, when it doesn't include a heater, ONCE AGAIN perpetrating the myth that bettas are coldwater fish.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah this isnt that bad, my petco has a lil mini betta section, granted its 1g , but they sell betta mini bowl heaters right next to the tank, with food pellets, and water conditioners. Granted I have all my bettas in 2.5 g or more, 1g isnt as bad as the .3g I've seen at the Petsmart in my area. Petco also has WAY better looking fish near my house, so in comparison, this really isnt that bad.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

So the one at petco I was talking about is this (but linked from walmart since I couldn't find it on petco's site. Other atrocity is this. Starting at 1/2 a gallon & then dividing it.. I could see buying a few as small quarantine tanks, but nothing full time in anything that small.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Pet Lovers houses the Halfmoons in the first one you linked to, bastage. they don't get in too many HMs, but when they do, they mark their cups(when they find them. hehe. Ichi wasn't marked. Delta, for veil price! huzza!), and put the fancy ones(marbles, unique colors, ect) in an undivided half-gallon. not together! each gets his own half gallon. so they can show off their fins and not destroy them.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I just think it's a little sad how they sell small tiny tanks for the bettas, not really fair..


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What is even sadder than them selling it? People buying it and giving it good reviews. >_< Clearly these people have never researched/had fishkeeping properly explained to them, but feel the need to share their knowledge anyway. 
You wouldn't buy a dog without finding out what it actually needed - why would you buy a fish without bothering to do the same? It's still a living creature! *cries*


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I got some of my fake place from the 99cent only store and i get my rocks from the dollar tree in the body section. xD

As for the tank in the original post.
It's 1 gallon,which is what most people agree to be the MINIMUM for a betta, with frequent water changes. It comes with a decor item and a guide to betta care and such. It doesn't look too bad compared to those betta cubes they sell that look like they hold less then a third of a gallon. But, for $15(sale price) i could just buy another ten gallon >.>, or a 2gallon critter keeper and a heater.

For new betta owners, or ones with little room i can see the allure of the one gallon..but they're more work in the long run..

------
Also,on the aquaview from walmart. I almost bought one as a photo tank because it looks nice but is too small to be a home.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh gosh someone call PETA!1!11!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

bastage said:


> So the one at petco I was talking about is this (but linked from walmart since I couldn't find it on petco's site. Other atrocity is this. Starting at 1/2 a gallon & then dividing it.. I could see buying a few as small quarantine tanks, but nothing full time in anything that small.


I looked at it... so puny.. even for my teeny female, but image being a male.
They should imagine what its like before making it.
*Turns and bonks in to wall* It's still horrible, not cut in half!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have a half gallon tank.... i use it for either photos(rare anymore), or when i do my mass water changes. that's also what i used my half gallon bowl for... then it broke. and cut me. so i threw it away angrily. lol everyone in my family knows about betta care from me. :d


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

bastage said:


> So the one at petco I was talking about is this (but linked from walmart since I couldn't find it on petco's site. Other atrocity is this. Starting at 1/2 a gallon & then dividing it.. I could see buying a few as small quarantine tanks, but nothing full time in anything that small.


My friend has the first one and she keeps her female betta in it.. She had a male and female together, but gave the male away. Her neighbor gave her a supposed 5g (I only say that 'cause I have a 5g and it seems a bit smaller, but still larger than a 2g), which she's yet to use it. We were in the fish aisle at Walmart not too long ago, and she started talking about how she was thinking about buying a new tank.. and I asked her what about the tank she already had (had it for about a month or so now), and she said she didn't want to go through the trouble of buying everything separately and just wanted to buy a 5g that comes in a kit... I keep trying to convince her that what she's doing is basically animal abuse, especially since I brought up how she's supposed to change the water every day (it's more like every month), and she has yet to even bother touching the empty tank.. the poor thing in that tiny excuse of a tank is sitting RIGHT BESIDE IT! Makes me sad every time I go to her house and visit, but no matter what I say, she just doesn't want to listen... I'll still try my best to beat it into her brains 'cause that is messed up! >.<


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

PETA is like worse, they're trying to get rid of any and all pets.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't really know much about PETA.. I'll look them up.. >.> They seem like they mean well, but if they're really trying to get rid of all pets, then I suppose they're not really thinking of the mass killing of animals that will follow if this were to come into affect....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's more that they are trying to encourage people not to buy any more pets in future - they don't like the fact that animals were ever domesticated. 
Like my animals would be happier in the wild - they are far happier with me!


----------



## enixrayne (Oct 29, 2011)

*betta prison*

The girl at petmart told me that they can live in the cups they are sold in. I bought into it. :-( So Max was in there sitting in his little cup just moving to get air and food. After I did some research it was off to Petco for tank(5 gallon) heater and the other goodies. When Max did end up dying I made it a point to let them "knowledgeable" staff know the truth. The new tenant of Casa Betta is alot happier than he was in his little cup.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Oh gosh someone call PETA


Those idiots have on their site that the minimum size for a betta is 10 gallons and they do not want you to own any fish at all. I hate them as much as uninformed petco employees

from their site


> Please don't support the tropical fish trade by purchasing fish. If you enjoy watching fish, consider downloading one of the many colorful and realistic fish computer screensavers available on the Web.
> Want to help? *DON'T BUY BETTAS!*


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Those idiots have on their site that the minimum size for a betta is 10 gallons


Some actually believe that 10 gallons is the minimum, especially fishkeepers in my country. For me it is not a totally unreasonable suggestion. I personally believe that 3-5 gallons is the minimum for a Betta. I would never keep a Betta in 1 gallons.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Me neither, simply because all of my bettas have been active and loved their 5+ gallon homes. However, I do believe some capable fishkeepers can make a one gallon into a paradise, and some bettas do prefer small homes (for instance, some bettas with swimming difficulties can't reach the top of a larger tank). And in an emergency (such as those ones you can't help falling in love with), I would happily use the 14 and 15 litre tanks I have.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

What bothered me most was the review for the .5 gallon divided Aqua Culture. It was titled "Low Maintenance." The reviewer put two fish in it and claimed that it was great for first time fish owners and people with tight schedules since it was "low maintenance"... wouldn't those be the type of people who would want a bigger tank so they wouldn't have to clean it as often? *facepalm*


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I went to the PETA website... I saw some articles like about Mario (the video game character) killing a racoon or something???? I don't know what that's about.. I looked a little.. I didn't read much.. They look bad, like they mean unwell, but it also looks like they do mean well. (Are they just covering it up???) I'm confused.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I was making a joke about calling P.E.T.A
I just think it's funny seeing people freak out because of small betta tanks.. xD


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, check this one out? Is this really fair?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11107656
Half gallon split in half. I think they deserve at least 1 or 2 gallons.
Defiantly not half of half a gallon. I sorta flinched when I saw it.
What do you think?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

LaLaLeyla said:


> I was making a joke about calling P.E.T.A
> I just think it's funny seeing people freak out because of small betta tanks.. xD


Yeah, it's hilarious. :roll:


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe it is small but I don't really care.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

LaLaLeyla, there is a line between something being small and something being too small. 
That tank Gidgey posted, for instance, is totally inhumane for a betta, especially divided. Impossible to heat, no room for the betta to exercise, which will lead to muscular atrophy, and problems with waste buildup, not to mention that the betta can see another betta, making it very stressed. It's completely cruel.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Maybe it is small but I don't really care.


I'm sorry you feel that way


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, they deserve so much bigger than that mere 1 forth of a gallon.
I bet there might be some weird way to heat it.
Probably more difficult, and less space also.
Did you notice on the picture on the box it says "It's all about the fish"


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

...except when it's all about the companies making money.

They forgot to add that part.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Well that being said, every company whether or not they're selling big or small tanks or anything really is in it for the money... So I guess they found it unnecessary to add that bit xD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

When I win the lottery and can afford to start a petshop, mine will be welfare-based, not profit based. I will only sock decent tanks, will sell good starter kits (heaters ALWAYS included, soft silk plants, a small bottle of Prime, and a care sheet). I will be able to afford to be in it for the joy, not the profit, and I will give lots of money to the RSPCA.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I wish there were more shops around with good workers that know what they're doing.... I'm tired of large corporations that advertise how fantastic they are and how knowledgeable their staff is when they don't know anything.... Not to mention the bogus prices they manage to get away with because of their false advertisement along with being a large corporation and managing to run good smaller businesses out.... AND customers who don't want to put in the effort to research and the demand on instant gratification instead of shopping around for better deals... My Petsmart is trying to sell 5lb bags of sand for over $7... I went to Lowe's and bought a 50lb bag for $3.98 ^.^ Pretty much the only things I did get from my Petsmart was my betta and snail xD


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

WDW Donna said:


> found it.
> http://www.tattoodonkey.com/betta-f...tatic.flickr.com*64*189545624_c8e7bd7915.jpg/


Those are horrible. I would never have my betta hung up on a wall or a window like that with such small space. I don't even think there's any room for plants in there, at least not much room.

These aren't as bad, but I still don't like them:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31VGdwEx-CL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

I feel kind of ashamed that I was considering getting one of these for my first betta too =/ I'm glad I did some research beforehand.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

TaraVictor said:


> Those are horrible. I would never have my betta hung up on a wall or a window like that with such small space. I don't even think there's any room for plants in there, at least not much room.
> 
> These aren't as bad, but I still don't like them:
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31VGdwEx-CL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> ...


Don't feel ashamed for that.... I failed hardcore when I was younger and thought pH up was water conditioner..... Never had a betta last a month during that time.... But after learning a few things, I managed to turn it around and keep a couple for two years. Not necessarily the greatest, but it's sure one hell of an improvement... I still feel horrible, though -.-...... *sigh*


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel guilty too about how I've kept betta in the past. I suppose at one point I saw the "decoration" aspect more than the comfort of the fish. I considered getting that wall tank at one point. I even had the Marina 0.8 gallon for Chandler and DID have it on my wall for a little bit. Ugh. I really spoiled him after I learned better though. Its unfortunate that he died the way he did - in an apparent freak accident - possibly caused by a filter. I didn't do away with all my filters but I learned to have them better covered...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-AquaClock-Wall-Red-Aquarium/dp/B003CJT2JQ%3FSubscriptionId%3D19BAZMZQFZJ6G2QYGCG2%26tag%3Dsquidooa93262-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB003CJT2JQ I honestly don't think that many things top this in terms of treating a fish like a decoration. Some of the reviews are truly saddening. 
I don't care about the administration problems it would cause - people ought to be licensed to have pets, by passing an exam set by people who know what we are talking about.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-Aqu...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003CJT2JQ I honestly don't think that many things top this in terms of treating a fish like a decoration. Some of the reviews are truly saddening.
> I don't care about the administration problems it would cause - people ought to be licensed to have pets, by passing an exam set by people who know what we are talking about.


did you read the review from the person that loved it and put a goldfish in it?? I'm glad 17 people have given it 1 star and a poor review. and the 3 people that gave it 5 stars have made themselves look like an idiot. :frustrated:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I nearly cried when I read that. No, it's not suitable for a betta, but its even less suitable for a goldfish. *weeps*


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Does the clock actually work?
*Flinches.*


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> What saddens me about the Zoomen thing is not the size, but the fact that it is sold as a "complete" betta kit, when it doesn't include a heater, ONCE AGAIN perpetrating the myth that bettas are coldwater fish.


i dont see HOW they could put a heater in that tank...... :-?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aquavista-Aqu...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003CJT2JQ I honestly don't think that many things top this in terms of treating a fish like a decoration. Some of the reviews are truly saddening.
> I don't care about the administration problems it would cause - people ought to be licensed to have pets, by passing an exam set by people who know what we are talking about.


Might as well throw a betta into a tv and call it a tank. :X


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

gidgeystartedit said:


> Does the clock actually work?
> *Flinches.*


Yep. Fully functional clock. If you are going to spend $80 on a clock, why not choose a nice one that won't murder your animals?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

WDW Donna said:


> found it.
> http://www.tattoodonkey.com/betta-f...tatic.flickr.com*64*189545624_c8e7bd7915.jpg/



That would actually be a neat way to have the boys view-visit a sorority and it'd make a nice little hang-on-main hospice tank for the girls.

I've found that being taken away from the sorority is more stressful than most the easily treated infections.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

WDW Donna, I agree with you on the pic of the tank you posted. That is really sad looking. That actually looks potentially fatal? 

As someone who keeps a smaller betta tank, the only problem I see with the first tank is a lack of lid, possibly? This is why we must educate on the proper care of betta (or any really) aquariums.


----------

